# Now I feel guilty...



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Do not let anyone make you feel bad. You have your reasons and that is justification enough in my book. 

I have endured many comments, some from strangers, some from friends, about how wrong it is to buy a purebred dog from a breeder. As long as you are supporting a REPUTABLE breeder who is breeding for the right reasons, someone who is protecting the breed, only breeding for healthier, more physically and temperamentally sound dogs, so future generations can enojy our beloved breed, there is nothing to feel guilty about.

On the other hand, if you are considering a backyard breeder, someone who is churning out puppies simply to make money, I would urge you to consider rescue instead.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you so much. I would never buy from a backyard breeder, you don't need to worry about that. I may be new to dog breeding in general, but I know how to spot a good breeder over a bad one, and will be sure to watch for the red flags while looking at breeders.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I decided on a very reputable breeder (all the aforementioned - check!) for many reasons, one of them being that I only wanted a healthy poodle puppy that I know had good breeding for temperament health issues etc, and, most importantly, my local shelter doesn't let u adopt puppies with kids under age 4?5 maybe? I wouldn't let anyone make you feel guilty it's your choice and a rescue dog is not an option for everyone ! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

It's perfectly fine and completely your business to get a dog from a reputable breeder. There are many good reasons to do so. Of course adopting a pound puppy or rescue dog can be rewarding, too. Either can turn out poorly or wonderfully. Respectfully acknowledge your family's opinions and then make your own decision and stick with it. No guilty feelings allowed!

Now you know who NOT to discuss the financial details of your dog ownership with. 

--Q


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

It is great to adopt from rescues but that is not for everyone for many reasons. Dogs from rescues can take a lot of time and or money to help them get out of things that were from their previous situation. This isnt the case for all rescues but one never knows and not everyone has the patience to deal with the care some rescues need especially if its something they didnt know about until they were already attached and a part of the family. However, to get a dog from a good breeder is getting a dog that has a traceable background so you know where they come from and what to expect. Its also getting a dog that you has certain guarentees. With a breeder you dont have to just go with what is available but can personally pick the dog that you think fits your lifestyle and criteria based on size, temperment, etc. There is a plus to adopting or buying from a breeder its just personal choice and there should be no guilt behind either.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

It isn't YOUR fault that there are backyard breeders and puppy mills and careless owners out there who allow (or force) their dogs to reproduce willy nilly and fill up shelters. You are not obligated to help clean up that mess. It bugs me to no end when people make comments like, "you should save a dog in a shelter instead of buying a puppy" or try to make you feel bad about your decision, like it's the puppy buyer's fault that animals are dying in shelters. If an individual decides to rescue (I did), great for them and how wonderful for that dog to have a new home. Rescue is a rewarding experience. However, the drawbacks of rescue can be many and significant, and it isn't for everyone: 
-limited or no background info; dog can come with unknown health or behavioral issues
-no health guarantee; due to poor breeding dog will likely develop health issues in the future
-no pedigree information; dog may or may not be purebred (or if you get a mix, may or may not be the mix advertised)
-hard to determine temperament; dogs in rescues are often very subdued (or fearful) and you don't see their true personality for several weeks

Buying from a good breeder comes with the following reassurances: 
-known bloodlines; have a good idea of what the puppy should look like, and in some cases act like
-health testing; you know that the parents, grandparents, etc. of the dog were healthy, and don't have or carry genetic diseases to the best of the breeders knowledge
-health guarantee
-breeder support: someone who knows the breed, and your specific pups bloodlines and is there to answer your questions and help you in any way you need
-your money goes to support a breeding program that is keeping dogs OUT OF shelters, rather than filling them up, to a program that is bettering the breed by breeding healthy dogs to the breed standard

I could go on and on. If this is the decision you have made, then you have made it for reasons that are right FOR YOU. And this is your pet, your commitment, and the companion (decision) you will have to live with and care for for the next ~15 years. Not theirs.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

The thing about this issue is that there has to be good breeders (and we who support them by buying a good dog once in a while) or the world would be taken over by byb's and puppy mills because the universe abhors a vacuum! And so does the marketplace; there will always be a market for dogs but because of the success of the spay/neuter program, have you noticed how expensive even cross-breeds are now? Also, if you want to buy a dog from the SPCA here, it's $300. So people with a litter of pit crosses or bc crosses are charging $450 each nowadays. So if good reputable breeders didn't have a market, soon our wonderful poodle breed would start to deteriorate! I've had rescues my entire life so I don't feel even a twinge of guilt for buying our good quality standard poodles...or do I? (thinking, thinking, thinking...) Nope! I don't! And you shouldn't either!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

They haven't met your pup yet, have they. When they do, they'll understand. Poodles are their own best ambassadors.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> They haven't met your pup yet, have they. When they do, they'll understand. Poodles are their own best ambassadors.


Absolutely. My mpoo stands out from the average pet / BYB / rescue dog for sure in temperament and appearance (decent structure, not nasty). People often ask how much he I paid for him, and I'll tell them followed by "and worth every penny!!".

Rescue is not for everyone at every time in their lives. I've fostered a lot of rescue dogs. (And they are expensive in their own way!) I was at a point in my life where I was not able to deal with the risk of a rescue dog. I needed a dog to do a specific job and have specific exercise need / activity level. I needed something predictable with a high chance of success, so a well-bred puppy was perfect for me. The breeder knows his dogs well and was completely correct with his prediction of temperament and activity level.

Never let someone else tell you what you should value and how you should use your money. These are at the core of our identities. Be true to yourself and confident in your careful choices. They're probably just jealous that they didn't get a bigger christmas present from you. :aetsch:


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

BKLD said:


> I mentioned in passing how much my new spoo puppy may cost to my brother, and my sister overheard. Now they're both giving me a hard time for not adopting a pup from the pound. I've felt bad about this from the start, and now I feel even worse. I have my reasons why I want to buy from a breeder, and I tried to explain them to my siblings, but they just don't get it. I've wondered many times over if this was the right decision, and here I am again. I guess that right now I just need a little support for my decision.


By all means, look in shelters, and great if you find a dog who's suitable for you. But don't settle for a dog who isn't what you are looking for because you feel sorry for it. A dog lives 10+ years, and choosing one is a decision that needs to be made for the right reasons. It's your life, you only get one, and you need to spend it doing the things you want to do, and you don't have to justify that to anyone. You're not doing anything illegal, and as others have said, it's not your fault that irresponsible people dump dogs at shelters and you shouldn't have to sacrifice what you want because of other people.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Don't feel guilty*

People should really learn to MYOB.If your siblings are so intent on rescuing pound dogs- let them do so, and tell them that you’ll respect and support them fully, and the opposite side of the coin should be that they must accord you the same courtesies. The topic shouldn’t even be an issue if people have mutual respect for each other.
My own family’s eyebrows raised when the issue of poodle price came up- but it’s my money, and my wishes, and I don’t feel need to explain/justify to anyone why I chose to buy from a breeder. Hey- they drive a gas guzzling Jaguar and I drive a Honda CRV- they bought their dogs from a pet store , I buy mine from a breeder but I respect their decisions as they have to respect mine..at least- in public. What they think about my decisions in private isn’t really a concern of mine. This way, we all get along great!
Enjoy your new poodle puppy to the fullest- and don’t let anyone browbeat you into feeling that you are the world’s worst person for not agreeing to 'rescue'- you are not obligated to right all the world’s wrongs.
And this is coming from someone who adopted a Standard poodle 11.5 years ago- but that poodle took a full year before she was fully trained and socialized- it was a very hard year!
Of course, now she is perfect


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

You have to do what's right for you, don't let anyone make you feel guilty or feel that you need to adopt a dog to do the "right" thing. We got very, very lucky with asdopting Lily because she have almost no issues, but a lot of rescue dogs have a lot of issues to overcome and it can be very difficult. Not that puppy training is easy  Everyone has an opinion about dogs - a friend at work thinks purebred dogs have a lot of health issues and will only get mixes, BUT he also thinks that there probably is "something wrong" with dogs at shelters. No matter how much I tell him the dogs usually are not at fault, he's not getting it. So don't let anyone else's opinion sway your decision - do what is right for you. And if these family members give you a hard time about how much your dog costs (if you choose to share that info) ask them how much it costs to maintain their Jag  To each his own - you choose to spend your hard earned money on your dog and they on other things.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I was asked, rather rudely, by a rescue woman, "Why didn't you come to me for a RESCUE DOG?" 

I was caught off guard, and had no time to formulate something polite or appropriate, so I told her the truth, "I've had more than a dozen special needs foster children; My children were adopted from a Russian orphanage; My former husband is paranoid schizophrenic; Our last dog was an abused rescue situation. I'm married to the right man, and I bought a puppy that's a good fit, from a reputable breeder because I've done my part, I think..." 

not many people have asked me that since...

You have to do what's right for you and your family...

sarah


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't feel guilty, as long as you are supporting a good reputable breeder there is absolutely nothing wrong with it! As others have said, it's your money, your life, and your choice. I have both rescue dogs (not necessarily from the shelter...one is from a puppy mill situation, one from off the street.) and dogs from breeders, both kinds need someone to love them! I will say, if you go with a purebred from a shelter chances are it came from a BYB or puppymill, and they can sometimes have issues. Dusty is from a puppy mill and his little mind just isn't screwed in quite right! But we love him anyways and just keep either managing him or trying to help him overcome things.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I also agree with all that has been said....

I have done both ..... gone the reputable breeder, .... and adopted from a shelter...

I was lucky in that my shelter dog (a schnauzer....1 yr. old at the time) is incredibly wonderful.....I love her...

....and then I went to a very reputable breeder for my mpoo, and received a wonderful, loving, loyal dog. I chose to go to a very good breeder for my mpoo, because I know that 'back yard' breeders can have oodles of poodles loaded with problems....

I have always felt, that for so long (the '50's to now), the poodle was "The" dog and was so very popular, that breeders sprang up all over.....and bred so very badly. It took years of good, quality breeders breeding carefully to bring the lines back to healthy.....and I will gladly pay for that....thank God for them!

However , I have had people winkle their noses when the have a ball-park figure of what I paid for a top bred poodle....but, you know what? I find that they really don't have any idea about good dogs...or that there is a jealousy element.

Having said all this, I think that shelters and rescues are wonderful places for people to be able to get a dog of their choice for a much less price, and give it a wonderful home......there are different choices for everyone!

Please don't feel guilty for someone elses opinion....it is your life, and you are the one having to raise the pup....not them....and you know what you want....hang in there and do what is right for you.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't let other people, even they are your siblings, tell you how to spend your money. 

There are people who want to have their own biological children. Some want to adopt. Some choose not to have any. Does that mean everyone should stop having their own kids just because there are plenty of orphans waiting to be adopted? Everyone has different needs and lifestyles. And you know what you want/need the best, not them. 

You may feel guilty now but when you start bonding with your healthy, well-bred puppy, you will only feel joy. 

I have plenty of strangers telling me: "You bought your dog? I rescue."
I just replied: Good for you. And then I walked away with my handsome, healthy, well-bred, super smart poodle.

My husband didn't want a poodle because he thought they were "too gay" and said he wouldn't walk with a poodle if I got one. Guess what? I got my poodle and he is now in love with my boy! I didn't let the person who (1) knew nothing about the breed AND (2) didn't talk to the reputable and responsible breeders that I have talked to, tell me what I should or should not get. And I don't think you should let anyone make you feel guilty either.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Schnauzerpoodle, my husband had a similar initial reaction ( until we did research together of course) and now he fawns over Sophie for 5 minutes upon coming home from work even before our KIDS kids!! ?

Off topic sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I understand how you feel. It is hard but you should try and not feel guilty about your decision. You have your reasons and feeling guilty shouldn't be allowed to creep in. For those who makes you feel guilty, have them meet your pup and you may chg their views.

Here's a little of my story: DH bought Charlie (terrietoypoo) as a gift to me. The seller is not a purebred breeder as Charlie is a mix. I have come across several people who keep asking why I'm not getting from a rescue or is he a rescue, etc. They might want me to feel guilty but I don't feel guilty at all. Charlie is my puppy so it is irrelevant where he came from. Dealing with a rescuer may not be for everyone, they are very strict. I was rejected before after a 5-min assessments and sometimes during house visits. Why would they reject me? I mean its me! Just kidding!! But they have a strick requirements for their dogs. One rescuer that I contacted rejected me because I have everything but a doggy door. Another rejected me because I am working full time. Another rejected me because my apartment is on the second floor. Another rejected me because I don't have a yard. And the list go on and on. After a few heartbreaking experiences, I thought I will never get myself a dog. So DH made an executive decision and bought Charlie. Charlie is my heart and I'm so proud of him. He is everything a puppy should be, until his next mischief that is.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

> Dogs from rescues can take a lot of time and or money to help them get out of things that were from their previous situation.





> And they are expensive in their own way!


Well put, and I agree. You should feel no guilt.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

And adopting a dog because you are made to feel guilty is not the right reason to adopt.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I am all for Rescue, but there was a reason you went through a breeder and your siblings should respect your decision. Not all people want a dog from the pound or a rescue group and where you get your puppy and what you spend is no ones business but your own. Never be ashamed or embarassed, hold your ground and your head up, let them know it was your decision and not theirs, and if they can't handle it, then they can come back to see you when they can accept you and your dog. 

I have three rescues of my own and while they don't have show dog conformation, they aren't ugly, mean or selfish and I wouldn't accept any amount of money for any one of them. I have been blessed. Mine are healthy and I expect to have them around for many years to come. 

Just enjoy your pup!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I never thought of going to a resue, it just never crossed my mind. At the time I knew nothing about BYB's, health guarantee, or bloodlines. We just knew we wanted a spoo and there were no breeders where we live. I did know that no matter what we wanted the best chance of a healthy, happy, well adjusted dog. We knew from checking that the price we paid was reasonable Ds did a ton of reasearch online and we started making a few phone calls. We conected with Lexi's breeder and here we are.  Would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

tortoise said:


> Absolutely. My mpoo stands out from the average pet / BYB / rescue dog for sure in temperament and appearance (decent structure, not nasty). People often ask how much he I paid for him, and I'll tell them followed by "and worth every penny!!".


I know what you mean, my two Rescue toy poodles, Sasha (owner surrender) and GiGi (breeder surrender) are far above average in temperament and appearance. They are not show dog quality but they do not look like mutts either. People will stop and admire both of them when we are out. My Sasha is the bravest, kindest dog I have ever known. She is friendly, loving and sweet to every person (male or female), child, dog, and cat she meets. She is truly an angel in a poodle suit. I honestly would not trade either one of them for a million dollars! Yes definitely, worth every penny!!!!


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. All of my family are not really "dog people" in general, much less a part of the purebred fancy, so they don't understand paying $1500 for a dog. I admit, it's a bit out of my budget for now, but I hope that by next year my financial situation will be a little more stable. I do still want a well-bred dog for my next dog, and thank you all for making me feel more comfortable with my decision. I have decided that I will still continue to rescue and foster, so that takes away some of my guilt as well.


----------



## ksammon (Aug 15, 2012)

Joelly said:


> I understand how you feel. It is hard but you should try and not feel guilty about your decision. You have your reasons and feeling guilty shouldn't be allowed to creep in. For those who makes you feel guilty, have them meet your pup and you may chg their views.
> 
> Here's a little of my story: DH bought Charlie (terrietoypoo) as a gift to me. The seller is not a purebred breeder as Charlie is a mix. I have come across several people who keep asking why I'm not getting from a rescue or is he a rescue, etc. They might want me to feel guilty but I don't feel guilty at all. Charlie is my puppy so it is irrelevant where he came from. Dealing with a rescuer may not be for everyone, they are very strict. I was rejected before after a 5-min assessments and sometimes during house visits. Why would they reject me? I mean its me! Just kidding!! But they have a strick requirements for their dogs. One rescuer that I contacted rejected me because I have everything but a doggy door. Another rejected me because I am working full time. Another rejected me because my apartment is on the second floor. Another rejected me because I don't have a yard. And the list go on and on. After a few heartbreaking experiences, I thought I will never get myself a dog. So DH made an executive decision and bought Charlie. Charlie is my heart and I'm so proud of him. He is everything a puppy should be, until his next mischief that is.



omg that is what is happening with me ..i was working with a rescue ..and i was rejected for being unmarried ....my b/f put his foot now ...he said where going to a breeder to get me a dog ...


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

ksammon said:


> omg that is what is happening with me ..i was working with a rescue ..and i was rejected for being unmarried ....my b/f put his foot now ...he said where going to a breeder to get me a dog ...


That is just absurd. I can't believe they would turn you down because you are unmarried! That is discrimination! I volunteer at Poodle Rescue of Houston and no one has ever been turned away for a stupid reason like that. 

I have seen on here that some people have gotten rejected because they didn't have a fenced yard. Again, stupid reason. What if you live in an apartment, does that mean you can't have a dog?

PRH will ask if your landlord will allow pets on the application (rental home or apartment) but will not turn you down as long as the landord allows pets. Even if you don't have a fenced yard but can walk the dog on a leash you won't be rejected.

By the way, I do not have a doggy door, we have a small yard because of the pool and my husband and I both work full time. We were never turned down, and we have gotten two rescues from PRH and one from our veternarian. 

I don't know where these other rescues are comming up with such dumb rules. Those rules would eliminate just about everybody I know from adopting. They sure need to reevaluate what makes a good home for a dog, i.e. medical care, food, shelter, grooming requirements, a loving family. Whether you are married, divorced, single, whether you have a fenced yard, live in a house, apartment, whatever, it should not matter as long as you can give the dog the care and love it needs!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I had the same feelings and I know how you feel. So I went with a great breeder , but got an older retired dog. I am getting a 2nd this fall from the same breeder, another older, retired dog. Everyone needs to do what is best for them and their family. I could not have a dog around my grandson that I did not know it's history! I had two elderly shih tuz's in the house that had to be protected as well. I have nice furniture ect and did not want a untrained dog!!!! Stop feeling guilty. I just helped get a "Pound Pup " a great home this week... it does feel good to help a dog in need. But I DID NOT NEED IT. You shoud see my fb... every post is about a dog in need... I know my friends think I am a nut.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling a lot better about my decision to get a puppy from a breeder now. I have started fostering, and I think that this is a good compromise for me; I will get my puppy, but I will still be helping dogs in need. Thanks again for all of your support, I really appreciate it.


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

BKLD said:


> Thanks everyone. All of my family are not really "dog people" in general, much less a part of the purebred fancy, so they don't understand paying $1500 for a dog. I admit, it's a bit out of my budget for now, but I hope that by next year my financial situation will be a little more stable. I do still want a well-bred dog for my next dog, and thank you all for making me feel more comfortable with my decision. I have decided that I will still continue to rescue and foster, so that takes away some of my guilt as well.


People seem to respond well when I explain that some of the money is to test the parents for genetic and other diseases so I don't condemn a dog to a life of suffering. And that most people who " do it right" don't end up making much (if any) money on the whole thing. 

Our first was a rescue who growled and snapped at people, including family and friends. After 12 years of that, I've enjoyed my first month with a well socialized breeder puppy! She loves meeting people! So worth every penny!


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

I too have tired of people attempting to make me feel guilty for not adopting a rescue dog. Here are a few responses I have thought of, but not used.

Question; Our dog is a rescue, is yours a rescue as well?

No, she is a pure bred poodle from the best of breeders, is your dog a mongrel?

Question; We feel it is irresponsible to buy from a breeder when there are so many dogs in need of a home, don't you agree.

No, by the way, did you adopt your children?

Question; We rescue all our dogs, did you rescue your dog.

Yes we did, the breeder had her up for sale and we out bid a couple who wanted to breed doodles. Cost us a fortune.

But the truth is, adopting a dog from a rescue is a form of charity. People who adopt are giving in their own way and should be commended. That does not give them the right to tell me what cause I should contribute to. Nor do I feel the need to belittle them for not giving to the causes I contribute to.


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

My view on the subject was very simple. We have a child with a slight mental disability. I didn't want to chance dealing with a dogs mental issues from previous owners. I don't have time to rebuild trust every time my child has a fit. We wanted to have a pup grow up around him screaming for no reason and then us screaming over him to one another. Most rescues freak out at load voices, I can't have that. We needed our dog to understand that it was not it we were directing the loudness with but just trying to hear each other over the "fit" in the background. He's also the reason we got a poodle, needed a dog that would quickly pick up on his body language and move out of range before he went into a "fit". We use to rescue because we didn't care what kind of dog we got, it never mattered. Right after our son was born we had to put our 13 year old terroir mix to sleep. Have had a horrible time filling the gap she left, I have even caught myself calling our pup by her name. Miss that old grumpy girl! Anyhow, when we get asked or guilted by people I just tell them that we all have allergies to dogs ( true fact, honestly) and that it's extremely difficult to find a rescue that will find its forever home with us seeing as most hypoallergenic dogs come to the shelters very skittish and Not good with kids. We couldn't find a single shelter that would let our family adopt a poodle because of my children's ages and my sons mental health. Thus why we paid through the nose from a breeder for our forever poodle!


----------



## Harlow (Dec 30, 2010)

I currently foster dogs and I still would want a dog from a breeder. Fostering is awesome and I've met some spectacular dogs, but there is always that little fear of the unknown that has to do with the dogs past that keeps me from adopting a dog myself. Of course I like to encourage adoption, but I would never say anything if someone wanted to buy. Forget what everybody says and stick with what you want because you are the one that has to live with your choices, not them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

There is no need to justify why you want to buy a pure bred dog although the reasons above should be ample. Who appointed themselves as the dog police where they decide what behavior is appropriate? The odd thing is if you decided to buy a doodle I bet no one would have made a comment.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You all are almost making me feel guilty - in a good way. I have soooo enjoyed my nicely bred, stable poodles that I'm actually considering a little dog I found at the animal shelter. 
I took my mother to the local AC when she felt she was ready after her old cat died. She adopted not one, but two, kittens. lol While I was there, I saw a darling little (omg! it's a chihuahua!) dog. He has mange, but is so very sweet. I thought that if he isn't claimed by the time he's available for adoption, I *might* see about adopting him. Since I work part time at a vet clinic and I have experience in managing mange (I'm assuming he was dumped because of it), that maybe, just maybe, I might see about giving him either a forever home with me or at least foster him to get him away from all the huge, barking beasts that he's surrounded by. I have been so blessed with my poodles that I want to spread the love now to a little one in need.
and, honestly, I have attempted to adopt from the Dallas AC before, they wouldn't allow it because I only have a 4 ft fence. I tried to explain that I actually crate train my dogs and leave them in the house and I have a 12X24X6 ft kennel inside my 4 ft fence (on an acre!), I'm a member of a training club, am a vet tech, etc, etc. They still said no. 
I have since gotten all my dogs from breeders and in the case of one - consider her one of my two best friends in the world. She even comes over to visit us (them? lol) 
I just can't stop thinking about that poor little chihuahua at the shelter. I also can't believe I even saw him, all the way in the back, in a wire crate, while I was teaching the volunteer how to figure out gender on the three litters of kittens they just got in - something pulled me to that little guy for some reason. I think it's karma, maybe. 

So, maybe after enjoying your well bred, worth every penny poodle, maybe after a year or two, adopt a friend in need for him/her. Actually, I think the fostering you're doing more than makes up for spending YOUR hard earned money on YOUR new lifelong companion. Don't worry about what others think. It's YOUR life, YOUR money, YOUR decision. So there. 
I hope you find the poodle of your dreams.


----------



## Poodlecat (Jul 22, 2012)

All of these artificial designations humans come up with about dogs!:ahhhhh:

I rescued animals before "rescue" became politically correct and before people were asked to fill out comprehensive, invasive questionnaires that would be more suitable for people planning to have human children and then pay pricey "rehoming" fees. Honestly, the poor mangey little chi dog in the cold, concrete Dallas AC is better one more day in that hell hole or in a loving home of vet tech?? :banghead:

Sometimes commonsense would go a long way in these situations. I live in the country and have seen dogs wandering around in dazed shock. Maybe a dog catcher will find them or maybe a coyote or a mountain lion first. If they're lucky someone like me will find them and provide a home or find one for them for NO FEE! Just happy that someone would give them a warm home. And it's not cheap making sure some of these poor dogs get adequate care for some of their physical problems. One of the worst cases was an absolutely handsome LOVE of a walker hound that limped up to our porch starving from death from hookworms, shyed away from being petted due to abuse and with a broken hip from being tossed from a pickup. After taking him to 3 vets for consultations on his hip and various ailments, he blossomed INTO a handsome, well fed, affectionate LOVE of a dog. We've helped him overcome his emotional wounds and now loves to be petted and cuddled and has been with us for 12 years! :angel:

After years of giving forever homes to dumpees *all are purebred dogs btw* and tiring of the shedding and different temperaments to manage, I'm sticking to poodles. I did have some self-righteous lady make some declaration of how could I buy a registered dog and not have a rescue! Well, lady, I do and have had many rescues and I'm think I deserve a hypoallergenic, smart, working dog. I should have asked the lady why she thinks she is at liberty to not have common courtesy and manners and mind her own beeswax!

I think that's a very good point that peeps have made on this thread. Paying for rescues just perpetuates the problem to the point that we hear of shelters importing mongrels from different parts of the country and world just to fill the financial demand for rescues. I wonder where this current thought meme came from.....always FOLLOW THE MONEY and see the millions going to so called rescues and AHUS. There are probably more dots that could be connected there for an investigative documentary producer. This current thinking has so saturated this culture that the recent winners of America's Got Talent dog trainers who won $1 million said that their mainly poodle troupe was rescues, when in fact, the poodles are from their own selective breeding program.

Why not support responsible breeders that raise beautiful, intelligent well bred companions *that don't smell like dogs!* in the case of poodles or for other pure bred dogs that are bred for certain abilities?

If anyone does ask me that question again, I will tell them that after years of rescuing all different breeds of dogs, the severity of my rare immune system disorder requires that I have hypoallergenic dogs that don't smell and are selectively bred to be able to be highly trained for the service and work that is required for my disability and sustainability.

Maybe that will silence the nosy "dog police".


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Well said, Poodlecat!
Luckily I am at an age where I have NO hesitation in telling people to MYOB..or if that doesn't work- I 'could' use stronger language to get that point across. 
Why of why do we let other people impose their value system on us??


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, just a quick note. I managed to get that mangy little chi out of the shelter - I love the people at the Seagoville shelter. They take your info, friend you of FB and remembered me when I called them a few days later. 

The little guy seems to be blending in and the poodles like him better than I thought they would - no jealousy issues as I was afraid of that. He's soooo not a poodle, but he needed some real care and he will get that here. I will adapt to a (HOLY COW!) 5 pound dog - he's TINY! and he will live a life that will hopefully make him forget that he was ever thrown away. My poodles are good people. 

So, there's my nice comment for an animal shelter.


----------



## Kim (Sep 20, 2012)

I am not a poodle owner (yet), but all of our previous pets have been rescues. I think rescuing is great... BUT you can never please all of the people all of the time, even if you rescue. 

We have driven several hours away to adopt the dog that we thought was the right fit for our family and people complain "We have lots of dogs in this city that need homes, why didn't you adopt one of those?" One of our adopted dogs is a purebred from a breed-specific rescue and people complain "There are so many mixed-breed dogs that need homes, what's wrong with those?" (I have no problem with mixed breeds and we have had several, all rescues.)

So, I think rescuing is great... and I am kind of hoping that we can find a good poodle rescue. However, no matter what you do, someone will complain. So as long as you are being responsible, you need to do what you feel is the best thing.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Kim said:


> I am not a poodle owner (yet), but all of our previous pets have been rescues. I think rescuing is great... BUT you can never please all of the people all of the time, even if you rescue.
> 
> We have driven several hours away to adopt the dog that we thought was the right fit for our family and people complain "We have lots of dogs in this city that need homes, why didn't you adopt one of those?" One of our adopted dogs is a purebred from a breed-specific rescue and people complain "There are so many mixed-breed dogs that need homes, what's wrong with those?" (I have no problem with mixed breeds and we have had several, all rescues.)
> 
> So, I think rescuing is great... and I am kind of hoping that we can find a good poodle rescue. However, no matter what you do, someone will complain. So as long as you are being responsible, you need to do what you feel is the best thing.


It is great to hear you are looking for a rescue. Just remember, the only person you have to please is yourself! 

Where you want to rescue, what type of dog you want to rescue or whether you want to go to a breeder, it is all good! This is the dog you will be sharing your life with for the next 15 years or so. It has to be a decision not made in haste or just to settle for any old dog. It should capture your heart.

If other people have issues with your decision, then ask them where they rescued their dog and if they tell you, then just let them know you have no problem with what type of dog they rescued and where they rescued it from and you are just glad they gave a great dog a home. 

You have now taken the high road and shown that you have a large heart to their narrow views.

Good luck in your search and I feel confident you will find the perfect dog for your and your family.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*rescuing is honorable and necessary, but....*

wouldn't it be better if we could promote a culture where rescuing was no longer needed? 

If you are a follower of Ian Dunbar, you already know where I am going with this. Dr. Dunbar is a crusader for good puppy training that will create balanced dogs that stay in their original homes and don't end up in shelters or rescues. We need to to more to help make that happen. The better the beginning of any puppy's life the more likely it is that the family who brought home the little fluffball will keep it, because they will have the dog they wanted, not one they think they can throw away.

Tell people not to buy puppies in pet stores.

Tell people to go to puppy kindergarden as soon as they can.

Tell people that training their dog isn't arduous and it is never finished. Five to ten minutes of fun training two or three times a day will work wonders for many dogs. 

Tell people to support legitimate responsible breeders to help drive out puppy mills and backyard breeders who are diluting good stock.

Hopefully some day soon we won't have to apologize for our lovely dogs (not that I do) and we won't need rescuers.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

It's just as important to support good breeders (ones that are breeding out of the love and integrity of their chosen breed) as it is to support rescues.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Tell people to go to puppy kindergarden as soon as they can.


When I took Bonnie to her training place the week I got Jazz, I mentioned to the trainer I had a new puppy. The trainer said, well, where is he? I told her he didn't have all his vaccines yet, so I didn't want to bring him. The trainer told me her shy dog classes were full to the brim with dogs that had been sheltered as little puppies and to start right away at 7-9 weeks old, so I did. They only required whatever vaccines were age appropriate. They sterilized the floors the night before and the puppy class was first thing in the morning early.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't feel guilty for making the best decision for YOU!! As long as you give your dog lots of love and provide a great home then you are doing something extremely special. Not that it is even relevant but I see people throw away money on frivolous items all the time--video games, cars they don't need that pollute the environment and to spend a little money on your companion that will bring you years and years of pleasure...to me it's a small drop in the bucket!! Your friends and family shouldn't be judging why you want to be able to pick your companion and meet the parents of your new dog and have the opportunity to socialize and bond with it from when it is a puppy. I have heard the comments too, I was talking to a friend about visiting a breeder and another friend interjected and asked why I felt it necessary to buy a purebred dog instead of a dog from a rescue. Mostly, I want the dog that I want...it is never a good decision to bring home a pet when in your heart you wish it was a poodle! Also, my family used to say all the time to get a rescue and I didn't listen and had the privilege of having the most amazing dog that I have ever known for almost 13 years. My family loved Sophie and were all amazed at how smart she was and how kind she was to their children and how she allowed them to lead her around and found pleasure in letting them tell her what to do. She adored kids and now that she is gone I'm getting another purebred poodle and no one has uttered a word because Sophie proved to be the best decision I have ever made. Seriously, if you are a responsible adult...all dogs need love and that is the bottom line. I did look on a rescue site recently and all the dogs that tugged at my heart strings and made me think about adopting were these cute poodle mixes and guess what!??? They won't have a bit of trouble getting adopted!!! The sweet, non-shedding dogs never stay long. The poodle rescue here rarely has any poodle that isn't adopted almost immediately. Don't let anyone put a damper on your excitement. I now say, "I think adopting from a shelter is an amazing thing to do, but it's not what is right for me." I think adopting is an amazing and generous thing to do, but I have seen people heart broken because their pet has aggression and fear issues and never becomes the companion they were searching for. Shelter dogs can make the most amazing companions and are also appreciative but there is no guarantee with any dog, but I think when you meet the parents and know how the dog was treated in it's early puppy stages the chances of having a well adjusted dog that has a great temperament are very good. BOTTOM LINE IS THAT YOU DESERVE THE DOG THAT YOU WANT--IF IT IS A PUREBRED DOG THAT IS GREAT AND IF IT IS A SHELTER DOG THEN THAT IS GREAT TOO!!!


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, I have decided for reasons I would rather not go into that I will adopt an adult rather than buy a puppy. Thanks y'all for your support, but it just turns out that now is not an ideal time to bring a puppy into our household.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

There is no need to feel guilty, nor to beat yourself up over any decision you make, providing it's the right choice for you and your family!

sarah


----------

